# Doctor says I need a c-pap machine



## Melensdad

Did all the tests, apparently I have severe sleep apnea.

Stop breathing 49 times an hour?  Or so they tell me.  Picked up a machine today.  I can tell this will be an adjustment trying to fall asleep with a tornado blowing air in my face and a darth vadar mask on my head.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a buddy of mine about the same age as you got the word earlier this year. since he has got the thing he had the same complaints about how all those hoses are going to get tangled up when he sleeps. what he found out is he no longer tosses and turns he also wakes up ready to kick ass on the world now. to say the least he loves it


----------



## bczoom

That sucks.  I'd really struggle to get used to that.  Heck, I have a hard time with the mouth guard thingy they gave me _so I don't use it..._


----------



## muleman RIP

I had a hard time with an oxygen mask so went to a canula. Still wound up with hose twisted and wrapped around me. Then needed a dang Dr. order to send it back.


----------



## FrancSevin

C-Pack is a hard way to get any sleep. Given the amount of sleeplessnes my brother endured, I have to wonder what the unit does to improve your life.
There are better methods including an alarm system that wakes you if you stop breathing.

Depending on the cause, there are commonly available drugs. Advair solved my issues. But it cost over $325.00 a month.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I used to have it also where I was not breathing properly at night.  I would get poked in the ribs after I did not breath once to about five of hers.  I am now cured without the use of a machine.  I no longer snore or miss a breath at night unless I lay on my back and then only occasionally do I snore but still do not miss a breath.

You may think that I am nuts but I went to a native American medicine man in Wisconsin for a healing on some more serious problems and now sleep normally at night or so I am told as I am not awake to check it out.  I should know the results of the more serious problems in a week or two and will let you know the results, good or bad.  I do believe that the results are good the way that I felt for the last six weeks.

You will probably say that the medicine man is just a bunch of malarkey but you have to believe.  He says that he does not actually do the healing but is a conduit for the creator. 

A true medicine man will not tell you how much you have to pay but will leave it up to your desecration.  If it all works out he will be receiving a nice check from me in addition to what we left in the jar when we were there.  Being able to sleep well at night was just an additional benefit of the healing.


----------



## luvs

i hear u- got a machine dripping nourishment into my stomach hour after hour. is kinda loud, & gets loud when its tubing gets occluded. & so on. programming/ordering stuff/this/that gets . keeps u well, though.


----------



## Dargo

Damn!  If I stopped breathing at night Mrs. Dargo would immediately jump on me with a pillow covering my face pressing down with her entire 130 pounds trying to make sure I never began breathing again. 

Hopefully it helps you.  I've had terrible insomnia ever since I became self employed a couple decades ago.  I'm beginning to think being awake most times at night is the only reason I'm still around...


----------



## Big Dog

The C-PAP changed my life. After the rest u get using one you'll never notice the hose.

I used to be able to sleep anywhere and never got rest. I actually fell asleep at red lights with my foot on the brake. Now it's 7 hours of sleep each night and ready for the world in the morning. When I go to bed flat on my back and put my mask on I'm not awake 2 minutes after and barely move until 5AM every morning. Give it a week and you won't ever sleep well again without it!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I be Big Al sleeps with his dr rum injector running all night


----------



## Melensdad

Well I've got several friends who swear the C-Pap is the greatest thing to ever happen to them, all got used to it in a couple of weeks and now sleep like babies.

And then there is my friend Dale, he just can't get used to it and is a physical wreck in several other ways, ends up on the couch most nights, needs the machine but it just does not seem to agree with him, nor him with it.  

I am hoping that it works great for me, I'm hoping that I adjust to it fairly easily and quickly.  Its hell to be constantly tired all day.  Probably crabby too???


----------



## tommu56

Well it is like this besides my wife my CPAP is my best friend!

I use a full face mask (mouth breather) and no ramp up and 14 what ever pressure. 

I sleep like a rock now. 
I feel refershed and not falling asleep at the drop of a hat. I even fell asleep driving once a rude awaking that prompted sleep study.  

The hose issue took me a couple nights to work through but it wasn't hard. 

I read the card every month or so with this software 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/sleepyhead/ and amazed at what it shows you I suggest you look at your patterns with it and use that to find your best fit and function.

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/sleepyhead/index.php?title=SleepyHead_Users_Guide






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuAnzBVWYD4"]Download SleepyHead Free Software to Monitor and Interpret Sleep Data PAP Therapy Free CPAP Advice - YouTube[/ame]

You have to have a positive attitude going in or you will never get use to it.
tom


----------



## tommu56

The only problem I have with my machine (Resmed S9) it wont run on 12v with out a big honking adapter and it sucks juice down bad.
On motor cycle camping trips I have to find power to run it 

A friend has one that runs directly on 12v and  hooks up to his bike and hasn't had a dead battery yet and can camp were ever he wants.

Tom


----------



## Melensdad

Well I think I can get used to this thing!

Went to bed about 10:30, slept until about 1am and took it off.  Took the dog outside, returned to bed about 2am and put it back on.  Slept again until 5:15am when I woke up having a dream that something was on my face smothering me (think ALIEN movie)!

But it wasn't bad.  

Two times it woke me up when I was snoring/starting to snore.  It was blowing like a tornado into my mask, probably because I was already snoring.  Not sure what woke me, the snoring or the "gentle breeze" but I suspect it was the wind gust hitting me in the face that woke me both times.

I'm NOT saying that I am feeling refreshed and wide awake.  But it was not nearly as hard to get (sort of) used to as I figured it would be.  I'm optimistic.


----------



## tommu56

The wind gust was probably a mask leak it gets noisy and will wake me too. If you get to dreaming you know it's working good I've had some livid dreams since being on it that means you are getting some quality sleep.

fat fingered on a droid


----------



## Melensdad

Well it turns out that I am noticing several curious things with my c pap machine.

First, my wife actually misses my snoring!

Second, my wife is NOT sleeping well and is getting very little rest.

Third, I've had dreams of an alien clamped onto my head attacking my face.

I wake up 2 to 3 times each night to adjust the mask, go to the bathroom, etc.  But even though I am getting up, I am MORE RESTED during the day than I've been in a very long time.  I am NOT yawning all day like I used to.  I don't NEED a 'triple shot' Starbucks to make the 7 mile drive home from the Fencing Club.  

Near as I can tell, without the mask I get a MISERABLE night of 'sleep' where my body gets no actual rest because I'm not falling into a deep restorative sleep.  

Near as I can also tell, with the mask I get a very good rest with a restorative sleep, but I do find the mask waking me up a couple times each night.  Despite the fact that I don't sleep through the night, I am still far better rested.  So overall I'd have to say my experience with the C Pap is a positive/very positive one.  With time I hope that I actually can sleep through an entire night, more often than not, while wearing it.  I've only had it one week and I can already see positive results.  I'm hoping that I get more used to having the alien attacking my head as time goes on.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think you can "tune" the machines.  Different masks and machines might work better for you.


----------



## tommu56

Just keep with it you will sleep longer.
I sleep a good 4 hrs. At a shot the main thing about waking up to go is I have to moderate my drinking of any thing after 8.

fat fingered on a droid


----------



## Melensdad

PBinWA said:


> I think you can "tune" the machines.  Different masks and machines might work better for you.


Mine is one of the advanced auto-adjusting machines.  The more I use it the more it will learn to adapt to my needs.





tommu56 said:


> Just keep with it you will sleep longer. . .


That is what I think will happen.  I've only had it 7 nights.  From what most people I've talked to tell me, it typically takes about a month, sometimes longer, to really get comfortable with the machines/masks.  Most guys I know who have them love them (now).  One guy I know absolutely hates his machine and mask and another guy I know gave up a decade ago and never tried again.

As I said, my experience is mostly positive.


----------



## Melensdad

*NOTE TO SELF:*  do not drool into your c-pap mask and then roll over onto your other side


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> *NOTE TO SELF:*  do not drool into your c-pap mask and then roll over onto your other side


been there done that.
The other thing I did was washed mask in vinegar and didn't rinse it thoroughly enough it felt like I was eating dill pickles all night.
:banghead:

fat fingered on a droid


----------



## Melensdad

*Having a reoccurring issue . . . what do I do?*

The more I get used to the Cpap, the more frequently I seem to have an issue that really bothers me.  It is now waking me up almost 1 time each night.

The problem is that I wake up gasping for air and the mask is not supplying enough air to me.  Or at least that is what it feels like.  I'm pretty sure that I am getting enough air, but it feels like I'm being suffocated.  Consequently I strip the mask off and wake up in a panic.   I strip the mask off and calm down.

Then I tend to fall back to sleep with the mask off and sleep for a few more hours.

My Cpap is a Philips Respironics System One Remstar AUTO A-Flex.  It is an automatically adjusting unit, I cannot increase the airflow manually.  It is _(apparently)_ designed to "learn" my breathing patterns and adjust the air-flow to my mask as desired.  I called Apria Healthcare, the firm that supplied me with my Cpap and gave me the initial training, they said the doctor would have to reprogram it.  The doctor doesn't want to do anything until he sees me in 4 weeks because he wants me to get used to the machine.

_*So my question is*_*:  Is my 'gasping for air' problem part of a dream?  

Or is it really happening and I am really gasping for air?*


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> *Having a reoccurring issue . . . what do I do?*
> 
> The more I get used to the Cpap, the more frequently I seem to have an issue that really bothers me.  It is now waking me up almost 1 time each night.
> 
> The problem is that I wake up gasping for air and the mask is not supplying enough air to me.  Or at least that is what it feels like.  I'm pretty sure that I am getting enough air, but it feels like I'm being suffocated.  Consequently I strip the mask off and wake up in a panic.   I strip the mask off and calm down.
> 
> Then I tend to fall back to sleep with the mask off and sleep for a few more hours.
> 
> My Cpap is a Philips Respironics System One Remstar AUTO A-Flex.  It is an automatically adjusting unit, I cannot increase the airflow manually.  It is _(apparently)_ designed to "learn" my breathing patterns and adjust the air-flow to my mask as desired.  I called Apria Healthcare, the firm that supplied me with my Cpap and gave me the initial training, they said the doctor would have to reprogram it.  The doctor doesn't want to do anything until he sees me in 4 weeks because he wants me to get used to the machine.
> 
> _*So my question is*_*:  Is my 'gasping for air' problem part of a dream?
> 
> Or is it really happening and I am really gasping for air?*


*UPDATE:*

Just out of dumb luck I happened to get a call from my sleep doctor's office today about an appointment, so while I had them on the phone I asked about this "gasping for air" problem.

They scheduled me in for an appointment tomorrow morning and asked me to bring my Cpap machine in with me so they can read the card and possibly reprogram the machine to suit my needs better.


----------



## Trakternut

Have you checked your filter?  I mean the one what filters the incoming air.  If it's partially plugged, you'll have problems.  Been there, done that.


----------



## Melensdad

I didn't think about the filter because its a brand new machine and the gasping problem is not a constant problem.

I ended up taking it to the doctor's office, they downloaded the card from the machine and they even showed me where I was only getting about 4 hours of sleep per night during the last several days where I've been complaining about waking up gasping for air.   

They reprogrammed the machine and I slept like a baby last night!


----------



## Melensdad

Several days later and I'm still sleeping very well with the reprogrammed machine.

I'm having lots of dreams, something I was not doing for the past couple of years.  I suppose that means that I am getting deep enough sleep now that I am going into REM sleep and getting real rest.


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> Several days later and I'm still sleeping very well with the reprogrammed machine.
> 
> I'm having lots of dreams, something I was not doing for the past couple of years.  I suppose that means that I am getting deep enough sleep now that I am going into REM sleep and getting real rest.




My Dr said if I was getting dreams I was getting a very good quality of sleep! 

I have been getting some odd and vivid dreams (what I can remember of them) since being off work the last mounth or so 
I don't remember them being like this when I was working but I'll take the good night sleep I am getting.

tom


----------



## Melensdad

I think last night was the first night that I slept all the way through the night with the mask on.  10pm to 5am.  

Normally I'm up at some point, usually to take one of the dogs out.  I often get about 4 to 5 hours of sleep with the mask on, then I take it off for a little while, then put it back on and fall back to sleep again.


----------



## Melensdad

Doctor's appointment in about 2 hours.  I've been sleeping through the night most nights.  But I've also been feeling the NEED for coffee about lunchtime.  My coffee/caffeine intake has dramatically reduced, I drink several cups, per day, but nothing like the quantity of coffee I used to drink to help me stay awake.  

Prior to the CPAP my coffee intake would be a steady flow from morning through lunchtime.  And I am serious about steady flow.  Quite literally a cup of coffee would be with me at virtually all times throughout the morning and into early afternoon.  Then I would go to Fencing practice at school, after stopping off at Starbucks.  Add some acid ingestion on top of my constant yawning and that was my day.

With the CPAP I probably have reduced my coffee intake by 60-70% and generally drink it because I want it.  Although by mid-afternoon I do enjoy the caffeine boost.  I am NOT yawning all day.  In fact I rarely yawn anymore.  

I'm curious to see what the doctor says at this morning's visit after reviewing the SD Card from my machine.


----------



## Big Dog

tommu56 said:


> I have been getting some odd and vivid dreams (what I can remember of them) since being off work the last mounth or so



What's her name in the dream? Blonde brunette, or red head?


----------



## Melensdad

Well for a newbie with a Cpap apparently I'm doing pretty well with it.

87% of the time I get over 6 hours of sleep with the unit on.

He says he wants to see me again in 6 months.


----------



## Doc

How is it going with your CPAP Bob (and anyone else using one)?   Do you still need to use it nightly?
I had a sleep study as my wife noticed my symptoms.  I had no idea but I was always tired.  Thought it was part of getting older, just life.   

I've been using the CPAP since last Thursdy, so one week in.   I have the nose one with 'pillows'.   The least intrusive the nurse said.  It does work well and I'm getting used to it.  I can sleep through the night.  Before I was up three and four times a night for peeing.   Now I sleep through the night or get up once.   The study showed I woke up 52 times per hour.  Never entered REM sleep.  With the CPAP I got REM sleep.  I do feel better, but my nose is sore.   I've been told that will go away once I'm used to wearing this thing. 

My CPAP only needs a little distilled water added.  Thankfully no oxygen tank like a coworker had to have.   

For those using CPAP, do you travel with yours?   Do you use it every night?   It is not the nightmare I thought it would be ...actually it is awesome to get a real nights sleep for a change.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> How is it going with your CPAP Bob (and anyone else using one)?   Do you still need to use it nightly?
> I had a sleep study as my wife noticed my symptoms.  I had no idea but I was always tired.  Thought it was part of getting older, just life.
> 
> I've been using the CPAP since last Thursdy, so one week in.   I have the nose one with 'pillows'.   The least intrusive the nurse said.  It does work well and I'm getting used to it.  I can sleep through the night.  Before I was up three and four times a night for peeing.   Now I sleep through the night or get up once.   The study showed I woke up 52 times per hour.  Never entered REM sleep.  With the CPAP I got REM sleep.  I do feel better, but my nose is sore.   I've been told that will go away once I'm used to wearing this thing.
> 
> My CPAP only needs a little distilled water added.  Thankfully no oxygen tank like a coworker had to have.
> 
> For those using CPAP, do you travel with yours?   Do you use it every night?   It is not the nightmare I thought it would be ...actually it is awesome to get a real nights sleep for a change.



I travel all the time with one, I'd be miserable without it. If you get use to it you will NOT want to do a night without it!!!!  I actually have 3 machines ..... my bed, nap room (I'm not ashamed I have a nap every now and then when I do work marathons in a upstairs bedroom beside my office) and my travel machine. I use a nasal mask. I haven't used a humidifier in years, only did it a few months and stopped using it. Only time I notice it is when we have long stints of dry weather and it's never too bad.


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> I travel all the time with one, I'd be miserable without it. If you get use to it you will NOT want to do a night without it!!!!  I actually have 3 machines ..... my bed, nap room (I'm not ashamed I have a nap every now and then when I do work marathons in a upstairs bedroom beside my office) and my travel machine. I use a nasal mask.* I haven't used a humidifier in years*, only did it a few months and stopped using it. Only time I notice it is when we have long stints of dry weather and it's never too bad.


Thanks Dawg.   My CPAP has a water reservoir that needs fresh distilled water nightly.  I have to rinse it each morning so that it drys completely before using later that night.   

Saying no humidifier does that mean your CPAP does not use distilled water?


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Thanks Dawg.   My CPAP has a water reservoir that needs fresh distilled water nightly.  I have to rinse it each morning so that it drys completely before using later that night.
> 
> Saying no humidifier does that mean your CPAP does not use distilled water?



I've never seen a CPAP machine that had a permanently mounted humidifier. I think if you look closer it can be removed. I can tell right now you're doing what they recommend but 99% of users don't clean every day and I never did. When I did use it, I just filled it back up (yeah, distilled water). I know that's the biggest reason I quit using it, too much hassle ...............


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> How is it going with your CPAP Bob (and anyone else using one)?   Do you still need to use it nightly?
> I had a sleep study as my wife noticed my symptoms.  I had no idea but I was always tired.  Thought it was part of getting older, just life.
> 
> I've been using the CPAP since last Thursdy, so one week in.   I have the nose one with 'pillows'.   The least intrusive the nurse said.  It does work well and I'm getting used to it.  I can sleep through the night.  Before I was up three and four times a night for peeing.   Now I sleep through the night or get up once.   The study showed I woke up 52 times per hour.  Never entered REM sleep.  With the CPAP I got REM sleep.  I do feel better, but my nose is sore.   I've been told that will go away once I'm used to wearing this thing.
> 
> My CPAP only needs a little distilled water added.  Thankfully no oxygen tank like a coworker had to have.
> 
> For those using CPAP, do you travel with yours?   Do you use it every night?   It is not the nightmare I thought it would be ...actually it is awesome to get a real nights sleep for a change.


I use it every night.  100% compliance.  Average is over 6 hours per night.  Home unit has a water tank, which is removable.  

As for travel, I actually bought a compact unit _(fits in palm of my hand, weighs under 1#)_, which is somewhat loud and bothers my wife (but not me).  So yes, I travel with a CPAP too.  Human Design Z1 CPAP.

https://hdmusa.com/product/z1-cpap/


----------



## Catavenger

My brother died of sleep apnea. No one told him he needed a CPAP. He just stopped breathing. He was 49.
Use the thing!


----------



## ki0ho

Last July...I woke up about 0200 and knew I needed to get some help...headed to the emergancy room.....they preped me and around 07oo the morning of the 5th I went to sergury.....the morning they took the breathing tube out the doc ask if I was on a cpap......didnt even know what he was talking about...10 minets later I found out what it was and how to use it.....Must admit when I first saw it...didnt think I was going to axcept it......must say that by the time I checked out of the hospital ...I sure made certin it was comming home with me!!  I have found that I get along best with a smaller mask....started out with a large and have worked down to a small...as for power out times..the utility we are with brought me a batt..back up and if we have a power outage it switches over on its own....and then back again when power comes back on....thats about it Doc....would not want to be without it ...


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> I've never seen a CPAP machine that had a permanently mounted humidifier. I think if you look closer it can be removed. I can tell right now you're doing what they recommend but 99% of users don't clean every day and I never did. When I did use it, I just filled it back up (yeah, distilled water). I know that's the biggest reason I quit using it, too much hassle ...............



My water reservoir is also removable.  Sorry for the confusion.   

My assumption is that the unit will not work without the water reservoir plugged into the machine...because the very first night I used it I did not have the water reservoir plugged all the way into the machine port and the machine error-ed.  

If it will work, what is the diff between having the humidifier vs not using the humidifier?


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> My water reservoir is also removable.  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> My assumption is that the unit will not work without the water reservoir plugged into the machine...because the very first night I used it I did not have the water reservoir plugged all the way into the machine port and the machine error-ed.
> 
> If it will work, what is the diff between having the humidifier vs not using the humidifier?



I have to say there is a way to remove the reservoir, may not look like it but I bet there is a way to separate the water reservoir and pump unit. Look for a power inlet on the pump. If there is it can be seperated and you ise the power supply on the pump. Dry nose when weather is dry ..............


----------



## Glenn9643

I've been using my CPAP since I retired in 2000 and discovered I had sleep apnea.  I think I'm on my third machine... and I use it every time I lie down to rest.  Any time I leave the house for overnight travel my machine goes with me.  I couldn't handle the pillows in my nose and have a mask that covers my nose.  You'll learn to love the thing!


----------



## Melensdad

Glenn9643 said:


> I've been using my CPAP since I retired in 2000 and discovered I had sleep apnea.  I think I'm on my third machine... and I use it every time I lie down to rest.  Any time I leave the house for overnight travel my machine goes with me.  I couldn't handle the pillows in my nose and have a mask that covers my nose. * You'll learn to love the thing!*



YUP 

My head hits the pillow, even on a rainy weekend afternoon, and that mask is on my face.






Doc said:


> My water reservoir is also removable.
> 
> ...
> 
> If it will work, what is the diff between having the humidifier vs not using the humidifier?



Personal preference and comfort.

My mouth dries out if I don't have humidity.  I wake up with mouth pain.  Even if I fall asleep breathing through my nose I wake up with pain from a dry mouth and throat.  

So I need the water reservoir to sleep comfortably.  

When I use the little travel Z1 unit I take a humidifier sponge unit that is connected between the hose & the mask.  They can be purchased from Amazon and other sources.  Much more expensive than water, only last for about 7 nights, sometimes less, must be stored in a ZipLock bag when not in use.  But they are small and disposable so ideal for travel.


----------



## Danang Sailor

My cardiologist ordered a sleep study in 2004 (I think) which clearly showed apnea; I've been on a cpap ever since.  The current machine is my third, which I've had for less than a month and it's the smallest one yet.  It has a built-in humidifier which has to be attached to the machine in order for it to work at all, but it can be run with the reservoir empty; I won't because I feel so much better in the morning with the moisture.

Anyone who has sleep apnea and decides _*not*_ to get and use a cpap it should be considered suicidal!  Cat has given us the ultimate example of why that is true.  If you have one, use it every night, and during any naps - your life may depend on it!!


----------



## Big Dog

I have problems going back to sleep after waking. One of the nice things  about a CPAP is I can cover my head with the covers and it helps me go  back to sleep. I couldn't otherwise without a CPAP ...................


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:


> *I have problems going back to sleep after waking. *One of the nice things  about a CPAP is I can cover my head with the covers and it helps me go  back to sleep. I couldn't otherwise without a CPAP ...................



Ditto

My doctor prescribed Gabapentin for me.  Does not put me to sleep initially but helps me not wake up and/or get back to sleep.


----------

